
Switching jobs is a great way to get pay raise except when economy is recovering - pcharged
http://theanimo.com/s/wage-growth-by-switching-jobs
======
nostrademons
This data seems suspect unless they controlled for voluntary vs. involuntary
job losses. The Fed chart shows median wage growth among two populations. It
could be that _during_ the recession, job-switchers are disproportionately
laid off, either because they're viewed as going to leave anyway, or because
they have shorter tenures at the firm. They would then be disproportionately
represented among the involuntarily-unemployed seeking to return to work as
the recession clears. Involuntary unemployment puts you in a much weaker
negotiating position when seeking your next job, because you have no BATNA.

It could be that switching jobs _always_ gets you a bigger pay raise, but that
it also means a bigger chance of a dramatic pay cut when layoffs occur. This'd
make it a typical risk/reward trade-off.

